# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

Comparte tu experiencia CAÑA DE AZUCAR !!!Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO RED GLOBE x Ing. Carlos Castañeda (Files) !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------

julio28, MERCEDES DEL PILAR

----------


## Carlos Sandoval

Ing. Carlos Castañeda, agradecere indicar en que valle usan la recomendacion indicada de fertilizacion de caña, si es el promedio de uso o se sustenta en analisis de suelos.
gracias.

----------

MERCEDES DEL PILAR

----------


## kscastaneda

Es el promedio de uso; algunos como en el valle viru usan formulas como esta : 192-164-67 en NPK tipo de suelo franco arenoso. A ese promedio con el analisis de suelo le resta lo que le aporta el suelo y arma su dosis de NPK con la diferencia, espero haber satisfecho su pregunta. 
Gracias, la otra semana estaré de vacaciones aprovechare para subir más material.

----------

MERCEDES DEL PILAR

----------


## Carlos Sandoval

Muchas gracias  

> Es el promedio de uso; algunos como en el valle viru usan formulas como esta : 192-164-67 en NPK tipo de suelo franco arenoso. A ese promedio con el analisis de suelo le resta lo que le aporta el suelo y arma su dosis de NPK con la diferencia, espero haber satisfecho su pregunta. 
> Gracias, la otra semana estaré de vacaciones aprovechare para subir más material.

----------


## kscastaneda

Avances sobre TECNOLOGIA EM y CAÑA DE AZUCAR. 
saludos,

----------

bernardo

----------


## bernardo

Ing. Castañeda Buen dia; me gustaria q m ayudara en un pequeño asunto, quisiera saber si me pudiera detallar en forma simple el procedimiento para vender la caña de azucar, soy nuevo en esto y estoy proximo a vender, quisiera saber desde el punto en el q voy a sacar mu RUC pero no se en q categoria lo voy ha hacer, luego como voy a hacer mi declaracio si la empresa me lo da o pongo de mi bolsillo, esos pequeños datos si no fuera molestia, y si lo es disculpe pero tenia q intentarlo! q tenga buen dia. 
pd. voy a vender a Agroindustris San Jacinto - ancash

----------


## kscastaneda

Estimado Bernardo con mucho gusto recibo tu consulta, no se si la experiencia que te voy a contar te sea de utilidad; pues yo veo más temas de manejo de producción; vale decir nutrición foliar, edafica, temas fitosanitarios, diagnostico de campos, manejo del proceso productivo en sí; asimismo comercialización pero de insumos y maquinaria para la agricultura; te sugiero que hables con Marita o tal vez con Fernando Cilloniz en estos temas administrativos; inclusive te manifiesto que en mi empresa quien se encarga de todos estas cuestiones administrativas es mi socio que es administrador, el contador y mi secretaria que es tecnica contable. 
Pero te comento una experiencia tal vez te sirva, en una cadena productiva de Marigold se solicito como requisito que los participantes tengan RUC para emitir factura por el producto adquirido, el importe del IGV fue pagado por la empresa acopiadora; es decir, se le pago al productor el precio pactado de compra x tonelada + el IGV correspondiente. Logicamente luego de esto se sigue el procedimiento administrativo correspondiente y se debe pagar los tributos acorde a ley, particularmente creo que la tendencia actual es a la formalización de los procesos productivos, pues la agricultura y otros procesos deben ser considerados como empresas y con visión empresarial van a lograr mucho. Creo que todo debemos hacerlo de acorde a Ley, el IGV al final si te das cuenta no lo pagas tú, lo paga siempre el consumidor final y solo pasa de una mano a otra. Te felicito desde ya si entras a la formalización. 
Saludos,

----------

bernardo

----------


## kscastaneda

En un trabajo realizado en caña de azúcar en colombia por el CENICAÑA en la Hacienda La Judea con microorganismos eficaces estos son los resultados que se obtuvieron :  *USO DE LOS MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES EM Y LA VINAZA COMO POTENCIALIZADORES DE MICRORGANISMOS BIOTRANSFORMADORES DE RESIDUOS DE COSECHA Y FIJADORES DE NITRÓGENO EN EL CULTIVO DE LA CAÑA DE AZÚCAR* 
EFFECTIVE MICROORGANISMS AND VINASSE UTILIZATION AS PROMOTORS OF HARVESTING WASTES BIOTRANSFORMATION AND BIOLOGICAL NITROGEN FIXING ON SUGARCANE CROP  
(Silvio Fernando Cadena Saucedo) - Msc Suelo Univ. Nac. Colombia. 
Resultados : 
* Manejo sostenible, economico y necesario de los residuos.
* Incremento de la materia orgánica, disponibilidad de nutrientes en el suelo y mejoramiento en la retención de humedad.
* Mejor control de malezas.
* Mejoramiento de la microflora del suelo.
* Mejoramiento de la *brotación en yemas y desarrollo de la cepa en socas y mayor número de tallos molinables (20% de incremento).*
* *Incremento de la producción hectárea/mes.*
* *Reducción en 25% del fertilizante sintetico.*
* Investigación : Evaluaciones promisorias en el control de insectos plaga (Elasmopalpus sp. y Diatraea saccharalis).  *Mi análisis :*  
La reducción en fertilizante sintetico es posible debido a que los microorganismos eficaces EM1 y EM.COMPOST descomponen por fermentación transformando los residuos de cosecha en sustancias bioactivas como AMINOACIDOS; esto es clave porque toda fuente de nitrógeno, valga decir; urea, nitrato, sulfato de amonio, etc; se tiene que convertir en aminoacido para que sea aprovechado por la planta. De aquí que tuvieran los resultados de reducir en 25% el uso de fuentes sinteticas aprovechando los residuos que es DINERO y reincorporandolos al campo transformados por los microorganismos eficaces de la TECNOLOGIA EM !!!
Ellos redujeron de 207 und N a 138 und N y de 90 und K a 60 und K, ajustando sus valores según criterio agronómico. 
El aumento de tallos molinables es como consecuencia de las demás sustancias bioactivas que emiten los microorganismos eficaces tales como polisacaridos, enzimas, acidos organicos, vitaminas, hormonas, etc. 
Incremento de la producción, se observa en el estudio que desde el primer año de utilizar los microorganismos el rendimiento se incremento.  *Nota presente en la conclusión del estudio :*
* Aunque no se realizo un análisis fitosanitario en el cultivo en general, luego de 10 años de usar los microorganismos eficaces y otros microorganismos beneficos; no existe presencia de ROYA o CARBON en el area total de la hacienda La Judea de 700 hás y cabe anotar que presenta los niveles más bajos de Diatraea saccharalis en todo el valle de Cauca - Colombia.  *Mi recomendación :* 
Al culminar la cosecha e iniciar la campaña : 
Los microorganismos eficaces EM estan en estado de latencia, deben ser despertados, activados y se hace de la siguiente manera : 
1 lt de EM + 1kg de melaza + 18 litros de agua = 20 litros de EMA = EM activado.
Esto se tapa x 5 días y se procede a aplicar al campo a las dosis indicadas de EM1 o EM.COMPOST activado. 
1ra aplicación : 40 litros de EM.COMPOST-activado/ha. (20 litros/cilindro).
2da aplicación : 20 litros de EM.COMPOST-activado/ha. (10 litros/cilindro). Frecuencia : a los 20 días después de la 1ra aplicación. 
NOTA : Si alguien desea que le envie el trabajo completo y las diapositivas de esta investigación, escribame un e-mail. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## bernardo

Muy amable ing. gracias por su atencion, hare lo q me recomienda!. q tenga buen dia y sigan sus exitos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Ultimos avances Colombianos en caña de azúcar !!! 
* Reduccción en 25% de la fertilización.
* Incremento de tallos molinables y altura aún estando bajo ataque de Elasmopalpus sp.
* Mejor aprovechamiento de residuos, ..... 
Los interesados a recibir el documento técnico con las fotografías respectivas; escribanme a :  biofertilsac@hotmail.com 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

*APLICACION FOLIAR EN CAÑA DE AZUCAR 2012 (luego del corte al inicio de campaña) :* 
1er mes : BIOBREAK 150ml + Biofertil Mar 500g + Biofertil Energía 1 lt/cil.
2do mes : BIOBREAK 150ml + Biofertil Mar 500g + Biofertil Translocador 2 lt/cil.  *APLICACION COMPLEMENTARIA EDAFICA 2012 :* 
1er mes : 8 bolsas/ha de TIERRAVERDE.
2do mes : TRISOLUTION 20 lt/ha. 
Nota : No olvide aplicar los microorganismos eficaces EM !!!  *Que se espera lograr :*
* Mayor número de macollos y reducción de tallos mamones.
* Un buen sistema radicular para una buena toma de nutrientes.
* Mejorar las condiciones fisico, quimicas y biologicas del suelo.
* Incremento de la concentración de azúcares a cosecha.
* Reducción de problemas fitosanitarios.

----------


## gilmerjoel

Saludos Ing. Me podrias enviar el trabajo completo de EM, trabajo en una azucarera y me grustaria realizar un ensayo, gilmertj@gmail.com

----------


## kscastaneda

Gilmer, te envie a tu email en su momento recibiste el file ???

----------


## kscastaneda

Tengo Ametrina, Glyfosato, 2-4 D para controlar malezas en acequias y en surcos de caña de azúcar bajo los nombres comerciales : Pakatan, Fuego y Huella al mejor precio del mercado. 
Envios a nivel nacional vía Marvisur u agencia de transporte que nos indique. 
Cotice ahora a :  biofertilsac@hotmail.com ó pedidos@biofertil.pe 
Telefax : 044-242863

----------


## ewcr

hola como puedo hacer para conltar algunas dudas con el ingeniero carlos castañeda vasquez

----------


## mireya

Ing. castañeta tenga buenas noches, yo tengo caña en paijan pero esta cerca al milagro no se si conocera bueno esa zona hay salitre y sabes estuve con gusano lo fumigamos por 2 oportunidades hasta que quedo limpia al menos eso supongo no se si sera así  lo cierto es que vamos a sembrar 3 hnas mas.que estamos preparando la tierra como veo muchas cosas. donde puedo hacer análisis de suelo para ver necesito incrementar la produccion a mi lo ve los campos de agrochimu porque ellos tienen una sucursal en paijan donde compro los abonos.
gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Que tal ewcr; pues puedes hacer tu consulta por este medio o en todo caso te dejo mis datos de contacto :  RPM *688847    e-mail :  kscastaneda@hotmail.com      movistar : 97-8116935. 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.      

> hola como puedo hacer para conltar algunas dudas con el ingeniero carlos castañeda vasquez

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Mireya, buenas noches; me gustaría conversar contigo en persona; este sábado 13 estare de vuelta en Trujillo podemos reunirnos a eso de las 10am en las instalaciones de Biofertil SAC, quiero compartir contigo unos files de caña con nuestra tecnología. 
Te digo : 
Para las sales salinas-sodicas ---> 30 a 40 bolsas x 25 kg de Tierraverde/ha.
Para incrementar rendimiento, mejorar suelo ---> 4 lt/ha de EM.COMPOST 
Para el gusano --> Para que controles al adulto que pone huevos aplica CAMPAL 300 ml/cil + CERTERO 200 ml/cil. 
Durante los 2 primeros meses aplicar BIOFERTIL MIX 3kg/ha en total microelementos. 
Te sugiero hacer tu análisis de suelo en el laboratorio de suelos de la UNT o de la UPAO. 
Te dejo mis datos : RPM *688847   movistar : 97-8116935 
Pd.: Nosotros tenemos fertilizantes de liberación lenta con los mejores precios del mercado.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _____________   

> Ing. castañeta tenga buenas noches, yo tengo caña en paijan pero esta cerca al milagro no se si conocera bueno esa zona hay salitre y sabes estuve con gusano lo fumigamos por 2 oportunidades hasta que quedo limpia al menos eso supongo no se si sera así  lo cierto es que vamos a sembrar 3 hnas mas.que estamos preparando la tierra como veo muchas cosas. donde puedo hacer análisis de suelo para ver necesito incrementar la produccion a mi lo ve los campos de agrochimu porque ellos tienen una sucursal en paijan donde compro los abonos.
> gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Tengo un stock en remate de herbicida PAKATAN x 4 lt a S/. 90 nuevos soles.  
Interesados comunicarse conmigo al 97-8116935   -  nextel : 409*6516    rpm: *688847 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Les recomiendo aplicar lo siguiente en cultivo de caña :
Al suelo :
Luego de cosecha : Trisolution 5 lt/ha + 2 lt EM.1
A la fertilización : Tierraverde Micronizado 10 bolsas/ha (calcio 32.5% CaO) evita pérdidas de nitrógeno por lavado y volatización, aporta calcio al cultivo, mejora el suelo, desaliniza. 
Al follaje :
A los 25 días : Zetamin plus 1 lt + Biofertil Mix 500g /ha.
A los 50 días : Biofertil translocador 2 lt + Biofertil Mix 500g/ha. 
Resultados : Cañas más gruesas, menor número de mamones, menos problemas fitosanitarios (roya); mejor desarrollo. 
Interesados contactarme. :   biofertil@live.com

----------

